# fiat fiorino micro-vett



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

trying to get a micro-vett fiorino back on the road again, 
but missing technical information about these electric cars. 

I have collected some info and will update the document, you can se it here: 

about micro-vett

Update: 11. october 2016 doing some investigating an thoughts about the bms


If you have some info about micro-vett, i will be happy to hear about it 


 michael


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Michael!
Thank You for the very useful info from the document.
We try to get a Micro-Vett Fiorino back on the road too 

We spent the summer with decompleting the battery packs and charging each battery cell with a small modeller charger with balancers and now when we take it back together, the system says: Fuel cut-off - unavailable 

We must find what we did wrong and your info with scheme will help us I hope 

Do You have some more experience with connecting the controller with pc and collect any data from BMS from the battery packs?

Thank You! We wish You the best progress!

Karel J.


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, happy if it can help collecting information about these cars. Think the main components are great, but electronic to complex without documentation. 

Right now i am trying to get a overview, i have more info, and will update the document as i get forward. 

Tommorrow i will try connect to bms. If i succed , i could make a short video.

My car has the same error, the last owner replaced some cells also, and the full off error came on.

What kind of error did you have before replacing cells?

I have some more in the wiringdiagram, next time i am at my labtop i will upload it and share.

 michael


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Also, the fuel level in the show 1/3 fuel back, but i succed recharge from 260 to 310 volts, but nothing happens with the fuel level in the instrument


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

A short video would be nice! 

We bought the EV and the range was only about 10 km, but when there was a hill, the car stopped sooner. The charger (Only Zivan NG3 I think = 3kW and 8 hours charging time  - we have the Fiorino model 2009) charged the EV only about for 45 minutes and then stopped. The voltage of the system was only ca. 260 V and when we drove, the voltage dropped very soon.
Now when we done balancing all the 432 cells (  ) the voltage is ca. 300 V = 4.16 V for cell. 
We have 9 battery packs - each has 99 V = 48 cells ePLB C020 coupled in pairs.
Before we dismounted the packs, there was only error, when the battery was depleted - I think errors like - "V-S LIM 0.0" etc.

I believe, that we will check all the cables etc. and we will succeed. Otherwise, we will do something to overcome the system, which is creating misunderstanding errors (without any manual from Micro-Vett).

Good luck!


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

technologymind said:


> Also, the fuel level in the show 1/3 fuel back, but i succed recharge from 260 to 310 volts, but nothing happens with the fuel level in the instrument


We had always the fuel level on the top = full charge, when there was only 260 V. When we drove that ca. 10 km and the system stopped because of depleted battery, the fuel level dropped only to ca. 7/8


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

My car have both fuel cut off unavailable and v-s lim, and still fuel level show 1/3. 

I have read about problem with the 12 volt battery, charged to low, and not enough amps in charger, and to small battery. Sounds like that's a great place to start, so the car will be more stable in the future.

Also i consider to change the bms, remove the build in microcontroller and replace it with arduino mega in all 9 packs. But will wait until i tried everything else.

I might get acces to more detailed info about the car, hope so, looks like we are on 'deep water' without documentation.








The complete wiring diagram for fiat micro-vett


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the complete wiring diagram! 

I made a little progress - successfully connected the system with laptop and in Teraterm I got this message:

"
I/O System started

2009: M-Vett Fiorino V. 3.66_4 - v 30-60

Freno su pin 26 e input retromarciaCAN BUS Initialize

2000: V. 1.00 pr=185pr=185pr=185pr=185 ..."

It seems that is something wrong with the pin 26 - which is in the wiring diagram in Inverter "IN BRAKE" and also pin 26 is physically marked on the connector on "Electronic case"
I will check the wires going out from Electronic case.

Do You have some experience with Teraterm or with some pin errors?


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

cayman said:


> Thanks a lot for the complete wiring diagram!
> 
> I made a little progress - successfully connected the system with laptop and in Teraterm I got this message:
> 
> ...


 looks like you got more data from the system that i do, looks interessting

If i translate to danish: 'Freno su pin 26 e input retromarcia CAN BUS Initialize', i understand it as the initialization is stopped because of a reverse connection on pin 26. 'input retromarcia' => 'reverse input' ??

I have used teraterm a few times, but dont know it in details

Only thing it get from my connection to BMS is trying to do initialization


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, do you have a zivan ng9 charger in your car?

 michael


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

I wish I had a Zivan NG9 ! 
I think that we have NG3 (charging at ca. 3 kW = 230 V and 11 A). We want to upgrade the charger in the future 

We made a big progress! We drove yet ca. 40 meters  That means that the connection is OK, but there might be something wrong with the BMS CAN Bus or with the system 
When we connected the main charger, only the 12 V battery was charging for a while, then stopped. We disconnected the main charger and the system allowed the car moving without any dashboard errors. But this was only for ca. 15 seconds, then the system disconnected the high voltage batteries and stopped. After restarting the system only with the key, the system allowed the ride, but for shortly time - ca 5 seconds. After this, restarting didnt help and the system wrote the errors - V-S Lim /RESTART /Fuel Cut-off 
This all repeats when we connect the main charger, we can do this steps again with no change 
Changing the 12 V battery for the fresh didnt help. 
And one interesting thing is, that when the system is OK for a while and we can move, the dash voltage is 294 V - which is slightly decreasing when we move - its OK, but the amperage is still -552 A (minus) and this parameter dont change when we drive


----------



## tonini_mingoni (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, the two DB9 are RS-232;
1) INV connected on Inverter Ansaldo
2) UM connected to board (vehicle managed unit and master bms) inside a grey box over the battery

For connect with inverter it's necessary a sw named CANEPONIX from ansaldo.
For connect with UM it's possbile use TeraTerm or Hyper Terminal.

When the alarm "V-S limit" appeare in dashboard, it's necessary recharge the battery; if veichle running for a few km, shure one or more cell are undervoltage.

For verify all cell, connect the pc on UM, key on on car, after start page digit t (t= cell; c= configure); enter the system show a page with value of the cell.

For the moments that's all.

n.b. how cell are installed?

Ciao

Fox


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...sion-micro-131930p2.html?highlight=micro-vett


this is real!!!!!!!


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

cayman said:


> amperage is still -552 A (minus) and this parameter dont change when we drive


Congratulation for the success  the car actually can drive

Have you tried connect to the bms again now after a (super short) drive?

Also, i read somewhere that the ampere sensor can be defect, don't think it should show -552 ampere, have you checked connections from to the Grey box in top/front to sensor below the right front light? 

I am removing all 9 battery backs from the car now, for manually test and balancing them one pack at the time. 

After removing front batteries, i think it will be easier to follow all cables, and test that everything running 12 volt works, Like the coolant pump, fuel heater and so.


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

There was a broken cable on the ampere sensor  Now it is working fine. 

The system is everytime shutting the batteries down after ca. 14 seconds from start. There are still running numbers in the terminal, when connected to the "UM" RS-232. The process of initial running numbers is interrupted, so we dont have a time to send the command ('t' or 'c') - so the problem is maybe with BMS. I will try to get to the BMS with terminal when the charger is turned on.

Please guys - tell me! What does it mean the LEM (F) cables on the "wiring diagram"? It should be connected to the battery pack (XJ20), but I dont think that there are some cables for this. In my front battery pack, there are only cables for BMS CAN (4 wires?) and cables for powering CAN and MUX (3 wires?). 
These same (together 4+3 wires) are coming out of the other corner of the front battery pack (3 cases) and they are connected to the back battery pack 1 (2 cases) and from the other corner of back battery pack 1 to the back battery pack 2 (4 cases).


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

tonini_mingoni said:


> n.b. how cell are installed?


Excuse me Fox, what are You exactly asking for? We have 432 cells ePLB c020 (20 Ah) connected in pairs and installed in 9 cases (1 case is 48 cells = 24 pairs). 
1 cell = 4,2 V 20 Ah
1 case = 100 V 40 Ah
3 cases are in series = 300 V 40 Ah
and cases are total 3S3P = total 300 V 120 Ah


----------



## Davide86 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello, i am Davide, been working for Micro-vett from 2011 to its end. Afterward i have been working for Tesla motors Norway Olso Skøyen. If you need assistance with Micro-vett i might help you. My email is [email protected]


----------



## tonini_mingoni (Aug 12, 2009)

Shure....Davide are a best techncian from microvett...

Please Davide send instruction for all on this forum....

If I'm not mistaken I think I read various versions of batteries for forino and doblò. (EIG and Kokam)
I have been working (little experience) on forino (old ice with petrol) with 60 Kokam batteries and charger Zivan ng3.

It would be nice if all vehicles micro vett worked ...

Ciao

Fox


----------



## Davide86 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello. All the Fiorinos are with 6 eig modules and all the Doblos are with 3 Kokam modules. 
24 kw for the fiorino and 35 kw for the doblò.
These vehicles have Lem(current sensor issues) and might have lost the ansaldo inverter configuration


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

Davide86 said:


> Hello, i am Davide, been working for Micro-vett from 2011 to its end. Afterward i have been working for Tesla motors Norway Olso Skøyen. If you need assistance with Micro-vett i might help you. My email is [email protected]


Hey Davide, 

Thanks for offering your help, i will send a email to hear more

 michael


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

How do we know if the motorcontroller has lost config? as i remember the controller has a 80535 and a flash ram (with battery backup or).

Can we reprogram motor controller our self or is that a oem task?

thanks

 michael


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

cayman said:


> There was a broken cable on the ampere sensor  Now it is working fine.
> 
> The system is everytime shutting the batteries down after ca. 14 seconds from start. There are still running numbers in the terminal, when connected to the "UM" RS-232. The process of initial running numbers is interrupted, so we dont have a time to send the command ('t' or 'c') - so the problem is maybe with BMS. I will try to get to the BMS with terminal when the charger is turned on.
> 
> ...


You still in progress 

i found a great way to manual balance all cells, and hold and eye on them in the future, found cell balancer for RC, it can handle 6 cell pr. module. Cost less than $10 each


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

What is Your progress Michael? 

We did a lot of work! 
Davide helped us over Teamviewer to see the voltage of all cells and with another things. We dismantle the front box and when we connected it opened for testing, the system was running without errors or weak cells! 

We put it together and done the first big test drive and we drove 134 kms! We are so happy that the system and the cells are OK!


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello Technologymind and Cayman,

I was missing out on the forum the last months of 2016. 

I have Micro-Vett Qubo and a Micro-Vett Doblo.

The Qubo is my daily commute car it is working fine and has a 20 kWh battery.

The Doblo is the "new" model from 2011 it has a 40 kWh battery (4 Kokam packs) and a Chademo charger connection. This is my hobby car as it is not fully reliable.

It worked when I purchased it, then it broke. I got it fixed again and drove around with it for a good 2 months and it broke down again. I've checked the BMS with fully charged and under a load and it looks like that some cells are defective.

@Cayman

What did you do more to the car? It sounds like you have the 30 kWh version. I'm very curious how the battery is constructed and mounted on the car. This because I have a "spare" battery for the Qubo. It would be very nice to enlarge the battery from 20 to 30 or even larger.

@Technologymind

How far are you with the Fiorino? What version do you have?


----------



## cayman (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi JeroenK!
I hope that Michael (Technologymind) is far in his project. You can see more of his project here: Michael's about micro-vett and Michael's about the bms

We have the 31 kWh version model year 2009 - the same as Michael describes in his presentation (9 packs, 24 pairs of cells in each pack, 89 Volts each pack, total 267 Volts) with the BMS described here: Michael's about the bms

At this time, we have a little issue with 2 of total 216 BMS voltage sensors. The BMS still shows in 2 pairs of cells higher voltage, than it really is. 
Davide86 taught us, how to see the voltage of each pair of cell in real-time from the system in the car. We found, that the voltage of 2 pairs shown by system is 4,507 V (!) but when we dismounted the cover and measured the pair of cells on the cables, all the pairs have the same correct voltage (balanced well, the difference of the voltage was not above 0,09 V). This fictional overvoltage is blocking the main charging from onboard charger and also the recuperation.
Now we search for the faulty component on the BMS board (maybe the transistor /resistor /..) 
Has anyone the same experience?


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

hey cayman,

wow, that's great, 134km  sounds like it will be possible to get the car running.

Sorry for being away for the last months, but haven't had the time/energy to working a lot on the project.

However, did some work in this vinter. I still need to mount the extra cable i use to balance cells manually with, on two battery packs. I found one pack with 8 defective cells, and i replaced them. Also found a anderson connector in front of the car, where the cable was missing / jumped out.

I also have a citroen c1 EVie without batteries, and doing some thinking. Should i make my own bms for the nine packs from the microwett, install them i the c1 EV, that would give me a EV with 200+km range, then install a fast charger in the car. Then i could charge on EON charge network in denmark.

Would it be possible for you to readout CAN bus communication from the bms when the car is working/driving, through the CAN bridge to the standard car? just a total dump in a .txt dokument?

If so, i would be able to simulate 'all works' to the car, and make a new bms, soc meter and more. And i will then have 9 pcs. original BMS boards as spareparts 

 michael


----------



## technologymind (Jun 25, 2012)

hey,

i also been away from forum/the project for long time.

My car is a 2010 with 30kw EIG packs and 30/60kw engine.

what kind of info do you need about the battery packs? 

i had one of mine disassembled, and replaced 8 cells till now 

regards

michael


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

technologymind said:


> hey,
> 
> i also been away from forum/the project for long time.
> 
> ...



That sounds good, Well basically I would have to know how the batteries are mounted in the boxes as I have a 20kWh pack. I would need to add cells, and I may need an other charger. When I know what must happen I'm able to consider if it is an option or not.

How are the batteries mounted under the car?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

cayman said:


> Hi JeroenK!
> I hope that Michael (Technologymind) is far in his project. You can see more of his project here: Michael's about micro-vett and Michael's about the bms
> 
> We have the 31 kWh version model year 2009 - the same as Michael describes in his presentation (9 packs, 24 pairs of cells in each pack, 89 Volts each pack, total 267 Volts) with the BMS described here: Michael's about the bms
> ...


Thanks! 

I do not have nay failures in my batterypack and BMS. So no experiences.

It sound to me that a transistor is failing. The good part is that you where able to locate the cell. from there it's just measuring and looking at the results. You may want to consider loosening the connector to the not working cell monitor and a working cell monitor. This way you simulate the battery and you can start comparing the results between each other. As soon as you measure different results you know where to look for. You measure till the A/D converter and then should it be clear.


----------



## Diag (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello,

I have Micro Vett Doblo 2010 on our workshop. We are main Ford dealer, but our boss bought this car.. Car is 2040Km mileage and stopped on the road. Without any support I checked all 90 cells and found one cell total dead (bottom cell was short to case) I ordered new one from Kokam company and fit it back to case. Now the car is still not moving, not charging. I got many expirience from this forum and tried check BMS by Tera Term. In communication is something wrong I thing. On the terminal still scrolls "Inizializzazione" Print screen attached. Communication wires are 100% good from battery BMS to "main BMS" (grey box)

Any idea?


----------



## Diag (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello,

On my Doblo communication bus I fixed. Onboard "gray box" was blown fuse. Now is on screen of the terminal three problems:

Transmettere s per ottenere lo stato
Transmettere t per ottenere lo stato delle tensioni
Transmettere config per entrare in Configuration Mode

And onboard first battery BMS relay is still clicking twice per second. 

Can somebody help me please?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Diag said:


> Hello,
> 
> On my Doblo communication bus I fixed. Onboard "gray box" was blown fuse. Now is on screen of the terminal three problems:
> 
> ...



Check the 12V battery, it should be higher than 11,5 volt. If you have an external charger put it on the 12V battery and charge it. 

And then try again to access the BMS.

What happens when you try to charge the car?

Was the cell you replaced fully charged as the rest of the battery?


----------



## Diag (Feb 8, 2017)

JeroenK said:


> Check the 12V battery, it should be higher than 11,5 volt. If you have an external charger put it on the 12V battery and charge it.
> 
> And then try again to access the BMS.
> 
> ...


Hello JeroenK,

thanks for reply.

12V battery is O.K. I know, this battery condition is important.

When the vehicle is plugged into the socket LED light light on green, then one second red and yellow. Then relay start clicking on one baterry BMS board . All main contactor inside battery packs remain closed.

Tension new cell I balanced like other cells (3,51V) TeraTerm print screen is attached.

On the printscreen is six high temperatures, but all sensors resistence is O.K.

Is someting wrong on battery BMS board where relay clicking I thing. Picture with relay location is attached.

What is information from terminal "Transmettere config per entrare in Configuration Mode" ??


----------



## Diag (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello,

my car is fixed now and back on the road. On BMS board was faulty multiplexor. Thanks to everyone on this forum. I could never repair the car without the information provided on this forum.


----------



## Fiat_Qubo (Apr 25, 2017)

*sensors*

hi everyone,

we are busy experimenting with a fiat qubo for school, we have to install a a few voltage and current sensors, so we can visualise what's happening inside the car. but we have no idea how to do so.

the sensors have to run on 5V feeding. And also for the voltage sensors we shouldn't be able te measure the full voltage, so we have to work with integrated restistors inside the sensor or make something ourselves.

the sensors would be located on the 3 phases of the motor, so we can see witch one gets voltage when.

is there somebody that can help us

thanks from 2 desperate students.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: sensors*



Fiat_Qubo said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> we are busy experimenting with a fiat qubo for school, we have to install a a few voltage and current sensors, so we can visualise what's happening inside the car. but we have no idea how to do so.
> 
> ...


Check the datasheet of the motor and ansaldo drive, you will see that it is an AC motor, and is frequency controlled. all the phases get powered. and if you would like to measure something why don't you connect a Power Quality meter onto the system?


----------



## ungemach (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi @ all,
My name is Christian from Germany. 
I Have had purchase by an eBay auction a Micro Vett - Fiat Fiorino.
date of first registration: 04.01.2011
Construction year: 2009 / 2010
Mileage: 3895 km
I have had a problem with a “high-frequency cheeping” in the lower rotation speed – please see/hear video attached. In the video is no gear engaged
Did have anyone ideas what could be the issue?
Thanks and best regards,
Christian


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi,

The car is in neutral? When there is no gear selected the motor should not run!. You can check this wit the rev meter.

When you engage the gear (by putting it in D for drive or select a manual gear (there are 2 versions 1 with manual gearing and "automatic" where the car is locked in 3rd gear) ) the car should not move unit you pres the gas pedal.

So check if the motor is running.

The other thing is the sound you hear may come from the power steering, The power steering makes quite some noise, specially if you move the steering wheel it will engage and when it is not engaged it will lower the noise.

Please let me know!


----------



## ungemach (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi JeroenK,

thanks for your feedback - sorry I didn't see it. 
I thought I got a Mail notification if someone response to my entry.

It's a manual gear. In neutral position - no foot on the clutch - the motor runs.
If I press the clutch pedal than the motor stop running that’s right.

The noise come 100% from the drive unit. 
I bought the car in winter season, with closed windows and switch on radio, 
you did not hear anything inside the car.

I think the noise comes from the connection between Motor and gear.
I attached a picture here you could see a gear wheel with a rust film. This gear rotated if the motor runs.

Best regards

Christian

View attachment 79841





JeroenK said:


> Hi,
> 
> The car is in neutral? When there is no gear selected the motor should not run!. You can check this wit the rev meter.
> 
> ...


----------



## karia (Sep 3, 2017)

SPINNING WHEEL CAUSES "MOTOR FAIL", HOW TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM
When a wheel is spinning (for example when accelerating on ice) and then hits a spot with high friction (asphalt), the car stops and an error message "MOTOR FAIL" is displayed.
This is a common problem. Some (Davide that was active on this forum) claim that it be reduced by changing the parameters for the inverter, but not solved. This is in my opinion not a sufficient solution.
I find this problem very annoying since I need to recycle the key and even stop the car to drive the car again. 

In other words: There is a major problem with the Micro-Vett Fiorino when using it during winter. It easily gets "MOTOR FAIL" when the road is a mixture of ice and asphalt. When this message is displayed, the car stops and have to be restarted, very annoying. 

When the car accelerates on ice and then hits asphalt (with high friction), the inverter seems to go to over-current protection. Are you aware of this and have a solution? (Note: I have contacted Micro-vett service and Ansaldo before, they didn't have a good solution, but my hope is to ask you directly).
It is possible to access the Inverter via the CANEPONIX software and also modify electronic components.
Is there a way to turn off or modify the over-current protection that causes this to happen? We are willing to take the risk of destroying the motor to avoid this problem.

Could adding a filter on the two current sensors that measure the two phases inside the inverter be a possible solution? The idea of the filter would be to reduce the fast current peak that appears when a spinning wheel hits asphalt and stops. If this is a good idea, how to implement the filter?

If there is no solution for fixing this with the inverter, a possibility would be to implement an anti-spin system. 

Any thoughts on this would be very helpful, thank you!
I am based near Trondheim, Norway and have a few Fiorino cars and one Doblo that is missing the BMS card (I have tried for 2 years to get a BMS card).


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

karia said:


> SPINNING WHEEL CAUSES "MOTOR FAIL", HOW TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM
> When a wheel is spinning (for example when accelerating on ice) and then hits a spot with high friction (asphalt), the car stops and an error message "MOTOR FAIL" is displayed.
> This is a common problem. Some (Davide that was active on this forum) claim that it be reduced by changing the parameters for the inverter, but not solved. This is in my opinion not a sufficient solution.
> I find this problem very annoying since I need to recycle the key and even stop the car to drive the car again.
> ...


I've had this issue once. Do you have manual geared car or are your cars set in a fixed gear?

Ive solved this mainly by buying good tires. If Davide says it can be altered in the system I would go for that option first. Do not expect much help from Micro-Vett or Ansaldo.



> Any thoughts on this would be very helpful, thank you!
> I am based near Trondheim, Norway and have a few Fiorino cars and one Doblo that is missing the BMS card (I have tried for 2 years to get a BMS card).


What typ of Doblo do you have? a generation1 or a generation2?

I may have some spare parts lying around


----------



## karia (Sep 3, 2017)

JeroenK said:


> I've had this issue once. Do you have manual geared car or are your cars set in a fixed gear?
> 
> Ive solved this mainly by buying good tires. If Davide says it can be altered in the system I would go for that option first. Do not expect much help from Micro-Vett or Ansaldo.
> 
> ...


About half of the Fiorinos have manual gear. The problem is worst for automatic gear since I have to stop the car completely.
I thought we were using the best tires for winter condition (e.g. Nokian) in Norway and I tried several types of wheels with and without spikes, so I am very interested in knowing what tires you use. 

Since you had this problem only once I would also like to know what version of firmware the Ansaldo inverter is running (alternatively when your car was made, newer cars have updated firmware).

I tried what Davide suggested and as I wrote in my previous post it is not a sufficient solution, I could not really notice much improvement and he wrote to me that it would not solve the problem completely.

Attached is a picture of they Doblo and also a picture of the UM card (BMS card) that I need. Please let me know if you have one. Thank you! 
(I am also interested in similar card for Fiorino and Mux-cards and charger).


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

karia said:


> About half of the Fiorinos have manual gear. The problem is worst for automatic gear since I have to stop the car completely.
> I thought we were using the best tires for winter condition (e.g. Nokian) in Norway and I tried several types of wheels with and without spikes, so I am very interested in knowing what tires you use.
> 
> Since you had this problem only once I would also like to know what version of firmware the Ansaldo inverter is running (alternatively when your car was made, newer cars have updated firmware).
> ...


It is a Generation1 facelift you've got. I'got boards like that in the picture. Did your boards fail?

Are you able to change settings on these boards?
What kind of voltages are you looking for on the charger(s)?

My Qubo is from 11-2010 my Doblo is from 02-2011.

I do not know the winter tires out of my head they are in storage.

My Doblo is manual geared the Qubo is in fixed gear (3rd).


----------



## karia (Sep 3, 2017)

JeroenK said:


> It is a Generation1 facelift you've got. I'got boards like that in the picture. Did your boards fail?
> 
> Are you able to change settings on these boards?
> What kind of voltages are you looking for on the charger(s)?
> ...


I got one failed board for the Qubo/Fiorino, but the Doblo board was lost before I got the car so I don't have it.
I can use Teraterm to change some settings on the boards and I know what tool to purchase to upgrade firmware, but I don't know how to use the tool and I don't have access to the firmware I need for the Doblo.

Charger: Interesting in buying charger both for Qubo/Fiorino and Doblo. The Doblo came only with 3-phase charger.
Thank you!


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

For the Micro-Vett Doblo owners with an "old type Doblo" I've placed an add in the classifieds with some parts I located. Maybe there is something interesting int here for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello together.
My name is Frank and i´m from Germany.
I also have a Fiorino. Your information here helped me a lot in diagnostic the BMS.
My range dropped extremly and after connecting teraterm i could see many unbalanced cells.

For everyone who want to check the BMS with android I found an App called "USB Serial Console" in PlayStore (Samsung S4 Android 5.0.1) an this worked well.

Has someone found an other solution for balancing then unmount all Batterypacks?

 Frank


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

I see only one solution. Just make long wire from battery to inside car and time from time balance with external balances. Original balancing totally not usable. It is nice hardware but only. I found one that can help "Davide Testagrossa <[email protected]>" but get only one email from him. After just disappear.


----------



## chmurek1985 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi
I bought Fiat Ducato with burned battery's and couple slave Bms boards.
Repaired with used battery's and BMS but i'm stuck on 
Initialization 
Change UB number 
after pressing "p" there are wrong battery adresses 
all are 00-00-00-00..
is there a backup of it or script to repair it ??
any other way???


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to fix a Fiorino Micro-Vett which doesn't start. No errors on the display, system voltage is 290V, but Tera Term shows

"I/O System started
2010: M-Vett 500 V. 3.66_8 - v 30-60
Gestione Air_Cond Freno su pin 26 e input retromarciaCAN BUS Initialize
2000: V. 1.00 pr=240pr=240pr=239pr=239pr=239pr=242pr=246pr=250pr=255pr=259pr=263pr=267pr=272pr=276pr=279pr=283pr=287pr=291pr=295pr=299pr=303pr=307pr=310pr=314pr=317pr=321pr=325pr=328pr=332pr=335pr=339pr=342pr=345pr=349pr=352pr=355pr=358pr=361pr=365pr=367pr=371pr=374pr=377pr=380pr=383pr=386pr=388pr=391pr=394pr=397pr=400pr=403pr=405pr=408pr=411pr=413pr=416a+0000b+0000c+0000d+0096a+ ..." and so on.

What does that mean? Please let me know if you have any idea. Thanks!


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

It is oil pump for servo steering. It is normal. 







ungemach said:


> Hi @ all,
> My name is Christian from Germany.
> I Have had purchase by an eBay auction a Micro Vett - Fiat Fiorino.
> date of first registration: 04.01.2011
> ...


----------



## karlsoncik (Jul 30, 2018)

Good afternoon. I can not make Fiat fiorino micro vett move. the battery is OK. when the ignition is switched on, it is written on the dashboard RESTART. need a caneponix software. who can help. $$$


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

karlsoncik said:


> Good afternoon. I can not make Fiat fiorino micro vett move. the battery is OK. when the ignition is switched on, it is written on the dashboard RESTART. need a caneponix software. who can help. $$$



I assume you got a "automatic geared" version. Simple, close the door, and pres the brake, and then turn the car on.


If you have a manual geared car try the following: Put it in neutral, close the door, press the clutch pedal and brake pedal and turn the car "on"



Let me know,


----------



## karlsoncik (Jul 30, 2018)

thanks for the help. Your information was very useful. I cleaned the connector on the electric motor and everything turned out according to your instructions. on the lift the car began to go.


----------



## et0 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi all, this is a great thread to find. 
I have a Peugeot Partner conversion, using the same Ansaldo drive, but different batteries and different control system (also Italian). 

I would like to get the manual or as much information as possible on the Ansaldo drive itself, to get the van driving. I hope it is possible to use it with just throttle and direction inputs., no CANBUS needed.

I have already found the pinout for the connector, at the start of this thread, and even obtained the Caneponix software from another link on this forum. If anyone has any tips, please advise me!


----------



## MikeCZ (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I find same problem near my Fiat Micro vett with "written on the dashboard RESTART". Yesterday I driving about 3km and car stopped. Battery is full and not have any errors on dashboard. After again turn the car on I see on LCD dashboard "RESTART". Doors I have closed. So I think the problem will by similar like have "karlsoncik". Karlsoncik write "cleaned the connector on the electric motor". Can you specify which connector is faulty? where can I find the connector? Or what's next the problem here?
Thank you


----------



## Leo61 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello,


I hope someone can help me. My NG3 inverter is broken and it cannot repared. So I'am looking for een NG3 inverter output 240 V DC 9.5 A. Or if any knows an alternitive for this? Thanks in advance.


Greetings Leo


----------



## ungemach (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: fiat fiorino micro-vett didn't charge / zivan NG 9*

Fiat Fiorino/ Micro Vett, Construction year: 2009 / 2010
Battery Charger: Zivan NG9

Hi all, 
my Fiorino didn’t charge. 
If I plug in the power socket I hear a noise from the fans.
But they didn’t start the charging process.
Does anyone have any idea where I should start debugging?
Is the charger connected to the BMS?
Thanks in advanced.

Christian


----------



## KingJulian (Apr 5, 2019)

*Re: fiat fiorino micro-vett didn't charge / zivan NG 9*



ungemach said:


> Fiat Fiorino/ Micro Vett, Construction year: 2009 / 2010
> Battery Charger: Zivan NG9
> 
> Hi all,
> ...


Hi Christian

Is there a green light on the charger? 
I think it has to be connected, otherwise there is no right CCCV.
DO you check the wire to the main box? 

Maybe a cell is also broken, like in my case.
Do you know where I can buy new ones?
I never got an answer...

BR

Thomas


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Leo61 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me. My NG3 inverter is broken and it cannot repared. So I'am looking for een NG3 inverter output 240 V DC 9.5 A. Or if any knows an alternitive for this? Thanks in advance.
> ...



If Zivan knows the numbers of your charger they can build a new one. Make a picture of the type plate and ask. You need to go trough a distributor. e-transportation.eu helped me.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: fiat fiorino micro-vett didn't charge / zivan NG 9*



ungemach said:


> Fiat Fiorino/ Micro Vett, Construction year: 2009 / 2010
> Battery Charger: Zivan NG9
> 
> Hi all,
> ...



The charger is connected to the BMS, The BMS controlls the charger trough a PWM signal. I think your charger may be broken.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

MikeCZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> I find same problem near my Fiat Micro vett with "written on the dashboard RESTART". Yesterday I driving about 3km and car stopped. Battery is full and not have any errors on dashboard. After again turn the car on I see on LCD dashboard "RESTART". Doors I have closed. So I think the problem will by similar like have "karlsoncik". Karlsoncik write "cleaned the connector on the electric motor". Can you specify which connector is faulty? where can I find the connector? Or what's next the problem here?
> Thank you



The motor has a power connection but also temperature and a rotation connection. It may well be that one of these connectors are failing.


----------



## paramotoras (Feb 22, 2017)

Hallo. I have EIG cels for sale.


----------



## ivoalaska (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello!

I have a MICRO-VETT FIORINO ELETTRICO 2014 workshop and the car is not working. Unfortunately, I don't have much information about this car yet, because there is little information about this car in our databases. The dashboard has a BMS error and Fuel Cut Off message.
On external inspection I found a faulty relay under the hood. Can anyone specify what the function of this relay is?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

ivoalaska said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a MICRO-VETT FIORINO ELETTRICO 2014 workshop and the car is not working. Unfortunately, I don't have much information about this car yet, because there is little information about this car in our databases. The dashboard has a BMS error and Fuel Cut Off message.
> On external inspection I found a faulty relay under the hood. Can anyone specify what the function of this relay is?



Hi, what is the initial problem of the Micro Vett you have? Fuel cut-off can also happen when the voltage of the battery is too low. Have you tried to start it?


----------



## ivoalaska (Dec 30, 2019)

The car came to the workshop because the seat heating switch had to be replaced. I replaced the switch and tested whether the seat heaters were working (ignition on). Then for a moment the ABS light and the Airbag light went on in the dashboard. When I tried to start the car, there was a Fuel Cut Off and BMS error in the dashboard.
I also thought the 12v battery was bad (tested and the battery was bad) and replaced it with a new one but the result is the same.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

ivoalaska said:


> The car came to the workshop because the seat heating switch had to be replaced. I replaced the switch and tested whether the seat heaters were working (ignition on). Then for a moment the ABS light and the Airbag light went on in the dashboard. When I tried to start the car, there was a Fuel Cut Off and BMS error in the dashboard.
> I also thought the 12v battery was bad (tested and the battery was bad) and replaced it with a new one but the result is the same.



You have to close the door and press the brake pedal before starting. Try that!


----------



## Janch (Feb 13, 2020)

JeroenK said:


> You have to close the door and press the brake pedal before starting. Try that!


I'm the owner of the car. The car is now 2 months in the workshop with no improvement. I'll try to elaborate the situation a bit more.

I took the car to workshop to fix seat heating. During the repair the car's 12V battery got drained (I guess the car was not started properly and the main battery -> 12V battery charger didn't run). Thus it behaved as usual when 12V battery gets drained - ABS and Airbag sign lights up and then it powered off due to low voltage.

The 12V battery got disconnected, recharged, eventually replaced with a brand new 12V battery. It didn't help.

Now when trying to start as usual (charging cable disconnected, doors closed, pushing break pedal, turning the ignition for 4+ seconds), the dashboard displays "BMS error" and "Fuel Cut Off" messages. A relay clicks also, I guess the one disconnecting the Battery.

When connecting a serial cable to the BMS and starting the car, it keeps spamming:
Inizializzazione...
Inizializzazione...
Inizializzazione...
Inizializzazione...

It does not react to any commands sent that usually display cell voltages.

(The text output was somewhat garbled, probably because of bad USB-serial cable, it went worse the longer I tried)

Tried to leave it charging overnight. Still same.

So seems the BMS cannot finish initialization for some reason. Any suggestions what to check?


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

Janch said:


> I'm the owner of the car. The car is now 2 months in the workshop with no improvement. I'll try to elaborate the situation a bit more.
> 
> I took the car to workshop to fix seat heating. During the repair the car's 12V battery got drained (I guess the car was not started properly and the main battery -> 12V battery charger didn't run). Thus it behaved as usual when 12V battery gets drained - ABS and Airbag sign lights up and then it powered off due to low voltage.
> 
> ...


Is the charger of Fiorino good? I needed to replace it. My fiorino stood for many months. There were similar phenomena. One cell showed 0 voltage.
New charger and wrong cell was charged alone.
Th car run now. The service : https://www.facebook.com/e.service.solymar/posts/2770727043023599


----------



## pampyras (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all. 
Does anyone know how to change configuration? 
Now it is configed to 6 packs (48 UB number, 6*8=48), but I need to be running on 9 packs (9*8=72) if I think correctly.

When I connect 9 packs the car automatically enters config mode, and writes something like UB numero modificaro.

Thanks

Išsiųsta naudojantis SM-N9005 Tapatalk 4 Lt


----------



## ErnstP (May 31, 2020)

Hi there, I am new to this forum. We own a Micro-Vett for several months now and it is driving great. But now the car doesn't charge anymore. I searched, and found a corrowed connection in the charging cable. After replacement, the car beeps when connected to the 230Volt, then a few clicks, then one loud click and then it stops. I watched the charger, and the red charching light is activated about 1 second before it stops.
Any Idea what I can check and where it is located in the car?
Regards,
Ernst


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

ErnstP said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum. We own a Micro-Vett for several months now and it is driving great. But now the car doesn't charge anymore. I searched, and found a corrowed connection in the charging cable. After replacement, the car beeps when connected to the 230Volt, then a few clicks, then one loud click and then it stops. I watched the charger, and the red charching light is activated about 1 second before it stops.
> Any Idea what I can check and where it is located in the car?
> Regards,
> Ernst


Hi Ernst, Does this only happen while charching or does it also not drive? I had a similar problem where the main relay would turn off after a couple seconds, it didn't drive nor charge. After connecting to the bms via rs232 and sending "t" I noticed a cell temp of 80 Celsius which rapidly increased everytime I read data from the BMS. It appeared to be a faulty ADC on the pcb. Solution was disconnecting ntc connector. btw the main relay is mounted in a box together with a current sensor underneath the front-right headlight. 
Wim


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

WimBoone said:


> Hi Ernst, Does this only happen while charching or does it also not drive? I had a similar problem where the main relay would turn off after a couple seconds, it didn't drive nor charge. After connecting to the bms via rs232 and sending "t" I noticed a cell temp of 80 Celsius which rapidly increased everytime I read data from the BMS. It appeared to be a faulty ADC on the pcb. Solution was disconnecting ntc connector. btw the main relay is mounted in a box together with a current sensor underneath the front-right headlight.
> Wim


Below you can see the error: temperatura elevata: veicolo in blocco and in the most right row 92.5 C.
This wasn't the actual temp after measuring the resistance of every ntc and the cells with infrared.


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

Janch said:


> I'm the owner of the car. The car is now 2 months in the workshop with no improvement. I'll try to elaborate the situation a bit more.
> 
> I took the car to workshop to fix seat heating. During the repair the car's 12V battery got drained (I guess the car was not started properly and the main battery -> 12V battery charger didn't run). Thus it behaved as usual when 12V battery gets drained - ABS and Airbag sign lights up and then it powered off due to low voltage.
> 
> ...


Hi, If the master does not detect every single module the same thing happens. You could check the AMP connectors (can-bus) from the front and rear modules for corrosion.


----------



## bezzeb (Mar 22, 2020)

Good day.
Tell me what could be the problem?
I check the voltage of the cells (RS-232) and I have all the cells 2,9 volts temp 20c, although in reality about 3.5v
battery voltage -285v, rs-232 -202v
charging starts and immediately turns off with a red light
and an error appears "bloque 31"


----------



## axdolphin1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello!

What the probleem? Tera´Term shows only random symbols, no voltage or temperature.

Aigar


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

bezzeb said:


> Good day.
> Tell me what could be the problem?
> I check the voltage of the cells (RS-232) and I have all the cells 2,9 volts temp 20c, although in reality about 3.5v
> battery voltage -285v, rs-232 -202v
> ...


Hello,
Could you provide a screenshot from rs232 data. My guess is that the bms doesn't read all the cells


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

axdolphin1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> What the probleem? Tera´Term shows only random symbols, no voltage or temperature.
> 
> Aigar


Hello, 
You have to set the serial baud rate to 115200 and send t


----------



## bezzeb (Mar 22, 2020)

WimBoone said:


> Hello,
> Could you provide a screenshot from rs232 data. My guess is that the bms doesn't read all the cells


hello
yes
I have 2 cars in stock.
one did not go right away, the second stopped giving data 50% bms, then 75%, then 100%

after "t"










after "F"
















data on CAN BMS show that bms are sending 0, except for the top 1 with values (40 7A)









what could be the problem in bms ?


----------



## ErnstP (May 31, 2020)

Hello, is there anyone who knows how to adjust the ampere meter?
Mines shows about 9 Amps to low. It says -8 on stand still. Now the fuelmeter drops also much slower then before.
Regards, ErnstP


----------



## KingJulian (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi
Have you checked the resistance of thewiring from the sensor to the controller? 
They can get corroded


----------



## ErnstP (May 31, 2020)

Hi, thanks for your reply. I checked the sensor side, that's ok. Where is the other side of the cable connecties? I get lost trying to follow the cable.
Regards


----------



## KingJulian (Apr 5, 2019)

I don't know where it is. I red an article one time about your problem... when i find it, send you the link.
(My fiorino broken right now, defective charger.)



https://drive.google.com/u/0/uc?id=0Bw65HpeuXC15M3BEOS1xX0VMNzNVazROdl9VakhaNTlEQUJv&export=download



Maybe that helps a bit


----------



## ErnstP (May 31, 2020)

Thanks for the drawing, although it is hard to read.
I have checked the wiring from the sensor to the control board, and it is fine. All wires have the same resistance of 0,4 ohm. So the amp meter and the "fuel" meter are stil not working correctly.

Sorry to hear your charger is broken. I had the same problem last year. I had to send the charger to Zivan for repair. It took about 8 weeks. In the mean time I could charge my car very very slowly (about 0,2 amp) using a high voltage step-up converter. So I could drive once a week for a short distance.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

bezzeb said:


> hello
> yes
> I have 2 cars in stock.
> one did not go right away, the second stopped giving data 50% bms, then 75%, then 100%
> ...


To me, it looks like you have a connection problem. You can/should check the cables between the battery packs. I've attached information about the BMS and the connection problem. Please note it's not mine information, I just found it.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

KingJulian said:


> I don't know where it is. I red an article one time about your problem... when i find it, send you the link.
> (My fiorino broken right now, defective charger.)
> 
> 
> ...


I've contacted e-transportation.eu they have contacts at Zivan in Italy, Zivan doesn't repair for direct end users.
The chargers still get repaired by Zivan in Italy. I first tried local Zivan distributors but they were not able to help me. 
e-transportation.eu arranged that I could sent my charger directly to Zivan, and after payment get it back directly from Zivan.

Zivan even still delivers new chargers for the Microvett.


----------



## ErnstP (May 31, 2020)

You have to send it to a dealer, they will send it to Zivan. I have send my broken charger to Atech Antriebstechnik in Germany, because I couldn't find a dealer in the Netherlands.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

ErnstP said:


> You have to send it to a dealer, they will send it to Zivan. I have send my broken charger to Atech Antriebstechnik in Germany, because I couldn't find a dealer in the Netherlands.


There is one in Apeldoorn. However e-transportation.eu is experienced with electric cars. So that is why I ended up with them.


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

ErnstP said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I checked the sensor side, that's ok. Where is the other side of the cable connecties? I get lost trying to follow the cable.
> Regards


Hi, you can recalibrate the current sensor via diagnostic port.
Just type _"Config" > "h" > "O"_. This option is called "_O: Calibrazione Offset Lem_"


----------



## Bálint (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi All!

I had a Micro-Vett Fiorino from 2011.
We drove on the speed bump, after then, the car didn't start again. After switching "ignition" with the key, we got the message "fuel cut-off unavilable". The car is now in a service. They know the Micro-Vett Fiorinos, but they never met with this variant before. The batteries and the charging is OK, the electrical contacts were checked. Davide checked the BMS - that works fine as well. Now, the next step would be to check the starter relay, but we don't find it. The relay box, what usually is in the right front below thw hood, in our car is missing. Do somebody know the location of this relay in this car?

A specification, or some kind of documentation of the this system would be also great to have.






Micro-vett Fiorino - Google Drive







drive.google.com





Thanks in advance, Ferenc


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

Bálint said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I had a Micro-Vett Fiorino from 2011.
> We drove on the speed bump, after then, the car didn't start again. After switching "ignition" with the key, we got the message "fuel cut-off unavilable". The car is now in a service. They know the Micro-Vett Fiorinos, but they never met with this variant before. The batteries and the charging is OK, the electrical contacts were checked. Davide checked the BMS - that works fine as well. Now, the next step would be to check the starter relay, but we don't find it. The relay box, what usually is in the right front below thw hood, in our car is missing. Do somebody know the location of this relay in this car?
> ...


Hi, 
Do you have a kokam or eig battery pack? 
And can you make a log from your diagnostic port.
In case of an eig battery pack, the relay should be between the cable that comes out the front battery and the green plug, that is connected to the inverter. I don't know about the kokam version
Wim,


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi All,
I have a Fiat 500 elektro built by Karabag Germany with Micro-vett system on board. I've got the failure V-S LIM 18.8. Fuel cut-off. 
The BMS by Teraterm sends only Inizialisazzione... Connectors under the car to the back battery pack are ok. The back battery has 100V. 
During the restart the system closes both relays in the back battery and opens it again after 3 sec. 
It seems to be famous problem so far i can read in the forum. Could you please help me to allocate it? 
Would you please send me the electrical diagram for Micro-vett system? 
Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello, is somebody still available here? Could you please suport me with the problem?


----------



## Bálint (Apr 28, 2021)

Bálint said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I had a Micro-Vett Fiorino from 2011.
> We drove on the speed bump, after then, the car didn't start again. After switching "ignition" with the key, we got the message "fuel cut-off unavilable". The car is now in a service. They know the Micro-Vett Fiorinos, but they never met with this variant before. The batteries and the charging is OK, the electrical contacts were checked. Davide checked the BMS - that works fine as well. Now, the next step would be to check the starter relay, but we don't find it. The relay box, what usually is in the right front below thw hood, in our car is missing. Do somebody know the location of this relay in this car?
> ...





WimBoone said:


> Hi,
> Do you have a kokam or eig battery pack?
> And can you make a log from your diagnostic port.
> In case of an eig battery pack, the relay should be between the cable that comes out the front battery and the green plug, that is connected to the inverter. I don't know about the kokam version
> Wim,


Hi Wim, Thanx for theanswer.! I have EIG battery pack and Curtis inverter. The issue has been solved since them, exchanging the starter relays solved that problem. Unfortunately an other problem came up shortly after the service: the car writes "NO REGEN" during driving, and after a few km the car stops with the red lights of low 12V voltage. Have you any idea, what could be the root cause?


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

Bálint said:


> Hi Wim, Thanx for theanswer.! I have EIG battery pack and Curtis inverter. The issue has been solved since them, exchanging the starter relays solved that problem. Unfortunately an other problem came up shortly after the service: the car writes "NO REGEN" during driving, and after a few km the car stops with the red lights of low 12V voltage. Have you any idea, what could be the root cause?


Normally if the battery pack voltage is above ~295 volts or the highest cell voltage is above ~4,10 volts then regen is disabled. It also seems that your dc-dc converter isn't working. It needs an enable signal from relay 7 which is turned on with key on.


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi All, does somebody have any information what are functions for all relays and switches in the control b







ox? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

Georg38 said:


> Hi All, does somebody have any information what are functions for all relays and switches in the control b
> View attachment 124471
> ox? Thanks a lot in advance!


Your control seems to be slightly different than mine, I don't have the thin relay on the left. On the schematic you can see the functions.
Although this doesn't seem to be entirely correct for my box.


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi All, 
Could you please suggest the charger for single LiIon pouch cells from Fiat Fiorino battery? As specified Liion 3,7V 100Ah. Thank you!


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

Georg38 said:


> Hi All,
> Could you please suggest the charger for single LiIon pouch cells from Fiat Fiorino battery? As specified Liion 3,7V 100Ah. Thank you!



IMAX B6 AC-DC Charger 5A 50W With US Plug (Copy) (hobbyking.com)


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

WimBoone said:


> IMAX B6 AC-DC Charger 5A 50W With US Plug (Copy) (hobbyking.com)


Hello, thanks for your feedback - chargers are specified as LiPo with 800mA charging current. Does it fit to LiIon cell with 100A capacity? This is about 100 hours charging time in worst case per cell x 32cells..., is't it?


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

Georg38 said:


> Hello, thanks for your feedback - chargers are specified as LiPo with 800mA charging current. Does it fit to LiIon cell with 100A capacity? This is about 100 hours charging time in worst case per cell x 32cells..., is't it?


this is a 5 amp charger that supports up to 6 cells at the same time, you just have to connect a balancing cable like this to the charger.
YIXISI 10 Stuks JST-XH 6S Balance Lead

This charger also balances the cells. and charging time would be 100a/5a = 20 hours for 6 cells.
You could also buy a charger with even more cells and power
Quality RC Battery Charges for RC Cars, Planes & Boats | HobbyKing


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

WimBoone said:


> this is a 5 amp charger that supports up to 6 cells at the same time, you just have to connect a balancing cable like this to the charger.
> YIXISI 10 Stuks JST-XH 6S Balance Lead
> 
> This charger also balances the cells. and charging time would be 100a/5a = 20 hours for 6 cells.
> ...


Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Does somebody know the function for the connection between the outside charger socket and the pin "In plug" on the inverter? Thanks


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

Georg38 said:


> Does somebody know the function for the connection between the outside charger socket and the pin "In plug" on the inverter? Thanks


To prevent the car from driving while charging


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

WimBoone said:


> To prevent the car from driving while charging


Thank you! Is it connected to PP or CP?


----------



## WimBoone (Oct 4, 2019)

Georg38 said:


> Thank you! Is it connected to PP or CP?


To CP. This is 12v when the car is connected to an evse charger.
The PP is proximity and detects the cable. this turns on the car.


----------



## ErnstP (May 31, 2020)

Does anybody know what is the best wat to balance the cells? or why the BMS is not balancing anymore?
My charger stops now around 280 Volt instead the 293 it was in the past.
Regards, Ernst


----------



## Bálint (Apr 28, 2021)

WimBoone said:


> Normally if the battery pack voltage is above ~295 volts or the highest cell voltage is above ~4,10 volts then regen is disabled. It also seems that your dc-dc converter isn't working. It needs an enable signal from relay 7 which is turned on with key on.


Thanks, this seems working if it works at all!  So the charging is unreliable, but sometimes it works. Since them, the AC charging works randomly as well. But we can measure short circuit to ground, from -36V to +38V. Can it be, that this is a tilting signal for both of the chargers?


----------



## klaas.luiten (7 mo ago)

WimBoone said:


> Your control seems to be slightly different than mine, I don't have the thin relay on the left. On the schematic you can see the functions.
> Although this doesn't seem to be entirely correct for my box.


Hello All, 

I see here you have the same controller. My car ( karabag fiat 500) does not charge, and has a 3 pfase charger type Ng9 
Can I measure ore check signals to find out what's wrong? 
Any help would be great. 

Groeten, klaas Luiten 
Aalten


----------



## Seba (6 mo ago)

Would someone like to exchange measurement boards "MicroVett MUX24 ver 2.0" for EIG cells? 
I need 4 Boards for KOKAM cells (Micro-Vett for Fiat 500)


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi, could somebody provide me with the connector pin names from 12-pin connector of NG3 charger? There are following secions: 2-pins, 4-pins, 6-pins. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Georg38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi All again! Does somebody have NG3 charger in Fiat Fiorino or other car? Could you please provide me with the connector interface for the charger control? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HARDYSOFT (Oct 11, 2015)

tonini_mingoni said:


> Hi, the two DB9 are RS-232;
> 1) INV connected on Inverter Ansaldo
> 2) UM connected to board (vehicle managed unit and master bms) inside a grey box over the battery
> 
> ...


*Could you help me? What means the "Sleep Mode"*

FW Version EXT_I.4.5.1.FR.MUX--Protocollo Esteso


Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
Inizializzazione....
OK!
Trasmettere t per ottenere lo stato delle tensioni.
Trasmettere config per entrare in Configuration Mode.

Sleep Mode


----------

